# Custom Photography Website



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 27, 2008)

We designed our own custom photo website to try to avoid the cookie-cutter photography website layout and content. Our site is at http://www.LarissaPhotography.com . Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Jurence (Dec 28, 2008)

That looks good, did you design it personally? Dreamweaver?


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 31, 2008)

I used Visual Studio to design the site.  I'm sure Dreamweaver would have been a great option, but I also needed functionality for the customer to place orders and an Admin section, which made Visual Studio the perfect fit.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 31, 2008)

Photography Fanatic,
Thanks for the feedback!  I'm sure we'll be doing more pet pictures this summer, so I'll be sure to update the images with some more professional shots.  Again, thanks for all your time looking through the site.


----------

